# Packing Heat..... Literally



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stole this from another forum.. If he can fit that thing up there, he'll have NO problem is prison thats for sure.. How the eff is this even physically possible?? OUCH!!! 

http://www.guns.com/prisioner-gun-rectum-north-carolina.html


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

"a bird in hand is better than a pistol in the butt" or something like that..


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The TSA will view this as a credible method for smuggling weapons through security - and will expand passenger screening to include rectal exams at random...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

San Francisco holster , that is why they walk funny


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

HisName said:


> San Francisco holster , that is why they walk funny


I'm not sure which is worse, san francisco, or the story haha


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*gun butt*

I find this hard to believe, but then again I don't spend much time researching this kind of stuff. However a jailer friend works in century told me that an inmate was cought sneaking someone elses FALSE TEETH in the same way? EEEUUUHHH talk about a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

You would be amazed at the "foreign objects" that are removed from that particular body cavity in the ER - after the sphincter spasms shut like Fort Knox!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Some people just ain't right...........


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Boatjob1 said:


> Some people just ain't right...........
> View attachment 39052


That pistol in tucked in the back of someone's pants...or they swallowed the gun


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I can assure you -- that some people could get a revolver in that "place"! One of the craziest things I saw in the ER when I was flying for Life Flight - was someone who had successfully "lost" a Quart-size Mayonaise jar... Not pint -- but QUART!

Don't believe me? Do a google image search for "rectal foreign body xray"....you'll be shocked! 

This is close to what we saw in the Baptist ER...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://images.radiopaedia.org/images/736/4db078f648be4a07c47ab2b0dee3e1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://radiopaedia.org/images/736&usg=__pSbPpFvXIptJBqWIiIqfw9KYh4Q=&h=903&w=722&sz=45&hl=en&start=13&zoom=1&tbnid=pmUDK2MgOEr_JM:&tbnh=147&tbnw=118&ei=znwfT86nMJSx0AHm9c0G&prev=/search%3Fq%3Drectal%2Bforeign%2Bbody%2Bx-ray%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

reminds me of gerbils and their demise in San Francisco


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW, so this tops the guy I read about in the news of the weird in the back of the Independent News paper a few years ago, who went to his sentencing suit-casing some weed, coke, pills, cigarettes, syringe, cell phone and a charger. 

This guy went to all that trouble and it wasn't even loaded, like he can get some bullets in jail. This is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> That pistol in tucked in the back of someone's pants...


yeah I doubt he could actually get that gun in there... Maybe if it was hammerless.....:whistling:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a good thing wheel guns are easy to clean


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Gives new meaning to the term BACKstrap.


----------

